
How India Mounted the World’s Cheapest Mission to Mars - ghosh
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2014/09/23/how-india-mounted-the-worlds-cheapest-mission-to-mars/?mod=e2tw
======
crazypyro
Hopefully this turns out better for India than their "frugal" Russian aircraft
carrier....

------
fillskills
It would be really something if the craft reaches Mars orbit safely on first
attempt

